# How to tell the difference (CH47 & MH47)



## Grimfury160 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 3, 2013)

That, and the Hooters girls hanging off of the refueling probe.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> That, and the Hooters girls hanging off of the refueling probe.


 

Never gets old....................


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 4, 2013)

It doesn't say which is which, it just points out the differences.


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> It doesn't say which is which, it just points out the differences.


 
HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Navy - 1, Army - 0.


----------



## Johca (Mar 5, 2013)

The MH-47 has the refueling probe. That the part of the aircraft the hooter's girls are sitting on and what the pilots extend (make longer) and use to hit the hole (hose basket) with to get more gas from the tanker.
In my opinion the model or unit of CH-47 vs MH-47 makes little difference (not seriously intended comment follows), but whether USAF PJs are on board or not.

Long before the MH-47 and H-60 there was the CH-47 C & D, reference the Sugar Bears doing High Altititude Rescue Team missions with PJs on board and of course at least one PJ occassionally flying on Army Reserve CH-47, UH-1 and subsequently H-60s based at Scott AFB during the late 1980s. 

In addition to their Wartime Mission, B Company soldiers also perform one of the most unique peace-time missions in the history of Army helicopter lift operations: high altitude rescue operations (HART) on Denali (Mount McKinley). At 20,320 feet, it is the highest mountain in North America. In 1971, a Sugar Bear CH-47 rescued three dangerously ill Japanese climbers from the 17,800 foot level of Denali. This marked the beginning of what is known today as the High Altitude Rescue Team (HART). The Sugar Bear HART holds the world altitude record for rescue hoist operations, at 18,200 feet. The HART has also conducted landings at 19,600 feet in support of rescue operations and has many other rescues to its credit.

To counter my not seriously intended comment here’s a historical tidbit.

During August 23-24, 1956 – A United States Army H-21C Shawnee makes the first non-stop helicopter flight across the continental United States, flying 2,610 miles (4,203 km) from San Diego, California, to Washington, D.C.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 10, 2013)

NightStalkers are cool so, just look for a cool guy?


----------



## Queeg (Mar 11, 2013)

MH- and CH- crews are equally cool.  In my book anyway.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2013)

Ballsy pilot, ballsy crew. Exfiltrating a NSW Team somewhere over the hills.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2013)

I like how they are trying to figure out how to get to the bird.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Ballsy pilot, ballsy crew. Exfiltrating a NSW Team somewhere over the hills.


Yummy rotor wash!!!


----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Grimfury160 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 18, 2013)

Has become a favorite desktop photo for sure, a great photo.


----------



## Draneol (Jan 30, 2014)

Correct me if I"m wrong, but wouldn't a special operations based varient of an aircraft also have the boron carbonic armored plates with a rubber/copper sole for damage protection and radar absorption? Aside from the rubber and nylon with copper particle based resin coating powder coated over the sheets themselves, I think it would be safe to assume that the MH-47 also bares radar wave absorbing plates and coatings like those found on the F-35, F-22, B2, and so fourth?

Looking at the pics of both aircraft side by side, it looks like the MH-47 has thicker plates as compared to the CH-47, MH-47 also looks to have a thicker powder coat with its darker tint which would make sense if it has the boron carbonic plates reinforced with the rubber/copper sole and nylon/copper/rubber powder coat.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2014)

Draneol said:


> Correct me if I"m wrong, but wouldn't a special operations based varient of an aircraft also have the boron carbonic armored plates with a rubber/copper sole for damage protection and radar absorption? Aside from the rubber and nylon with copper particle based resin coating powder coated over the sheets themselves, I think it would be safe to assume that the MH-47 also bares radar wave absorbing plates and coatings like those found on the F-35, F-22, B2, and so fourth?
> 
> Looking at the pics of both aircraft side by side, it looks like the MH-47 has thicker plates as compared to the CH-47, MH-47 also looks to have a thicker powder coat with its darker tint which would make sense if it has the boron carbonic plates reinforced with the rubber/copper sole and nylon/copper/rubber powder coat.


 
Whether they exist or not, I don't think we're going to discuss certain armor or stealth characteristics of our aircraft.


----------



## Draneol (Jan 30, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Whether they exist or not, I don't think we're going to discuss certain armor or stealth characteristics of our aircraft.


My bad.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 30, 2014)

Grimfury160 said:


> Never gets old....................
> View attachment 8009



What I wanna know is why there is a penguin there starring at the girls?

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 31, 2014)

I was just thinking the same L, I thought 160th would at least have a honey badger.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 31, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> I was just thinking the same L, I thought 160th would at least have a honey badger.



Like and agree. LOL. Fucking honey badgers. OK. For the sake of the new people and I don't want them to think we are crazy assholes I won't post the link BUT: Go to Action Figure Therapy on you tube, The honey badger one and enjoy. @racing_kitty turned me on..................to that. Your welcome.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 31, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> What I wanna know is why there is a penguin there starring at the girls?
> 
> F.M.


A picture with scantly clad women...and you're looking at the penguin.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 31, 2014)

medicchick said:


> A picture with scantly clad women...and you're looking at the penguin.



It took me 5 times looking at the girls and finally when I stopped drooling, I saw the pengiun. LOL. Wise ass!. Oh, Happy b-day! Now the lime light is on you! SUCKA!

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 31, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> What I wanna know is why there is a penguin there starring at the girls?
> 
> F.M.


He likes boobies.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 31, 2014)

SOWT said:


> He likes boobies.



Who doesn't? 

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 1, 2014)

Boobies are awesome.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 1, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Boobies are awesome.



You are stating the obvious, Cpt. Obvious. 

F.M.


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 10, 2014)

Johca said:


> The MH-47 has the refueling probe. That the part of the aircraft the hooter's girls are sitting on and what the pilots extend (make longer) and use to hit the hole (hose basket) with to get more gas from the tanker.
> .


 
The probe on a 47 doesn't extend. Meaning the rotor blades are actually past and over top of the basket and hose which you can guess can get pretty hairy most ricky tik.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2014)

DESmole said:


> The probe on a 47 doesn't extend. Meaning the rotor blades are actually past and over top of the basket and hose which you can guess can get pretty hairy most ricky tik.


But the pilots hose does extend when he see hooters girls sitting in the 47's probe.

Cause and effect?


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> But the pilots hose does extend when he see hooters girls sitting in the 47's probe.
> 
> Cause and effect?


 
Haha definitely good effect on target.


----------

